

Ask HN: Hacker approach to NON-tech news? - atte

I'd like to be more informed about world news that actually matters in 2013.  I'd like to waste as little time as possible sorting through the sensationalist stories, though I do want to stay aware of the headlines people are talking about. Any suggestions?
======
freshfey
Check out qz.com

'We’re also a nerdy bunch, embracing the opportunity to create a newsroom that
is wholly focused on digital storytelling. We view the creation of Quartz as
just the beginning of an ongoing process in discovering the best ways to
report and deliver information online. Developers and journalists, sometimes
one-and-the-same, sit next to each other in the Quartz newsroom as we
continually iterate and experiment. We know that the future of news will be
written in code.'

------
martincmartin
Only the obvious ones: reddit, maybe Digg. Yahoo/Google News.

A weekly news magazine fits the bill, their web sites are updated daily of
course. Personally, I use The Economist web site for that.

------
arn
I like browsing news.google.com - seems to do a pretty good job at aggregating

------
devb0x
a quick look over cnnmoney or bbc.co.uk will give you enough

